

How much money do you make? - vkb
http://www.askamanager.org/2014/01/how-much-money-do-you-make.html

======
memming
It's surprising how many people are willing to share this information in
comments like that.

~~~
vkb
I think it's great. I personally wouldn't do it, but how else can employees
gain better bargaining power in the labor market? Glassdoor is only so
accurate.

